# How much does it cost to have a pool?



## wilber85 (May 25, 2010)

I am looking at renting a house with a pool in the backyard.  I dont really care if it works but if I dont keep it up I heard the pumps go bad and it molds and stuff so I figure I wil have to keep it up.

About how much per year does it cost to keep the pool filled with water and clean?  The pool is an average size...probably 20x10 or so, maybe a little bigger.


----------



## Mackey (May 25, 2010)

Well, I just happen to be a pool owner, and I can tell you a little about the subject. If it has been kept through the winter, and if the entire system is in good shape, then you can expect to spend about $20. (on shock or chlorine) each week to keep it up. In the spring, to get it ready for the season, depending on how well you did during the winter (yes you need chemicals in the winter also) initally around $100. to $150.
While you are at it don't forget the pool equipment, brushes, vaccum etc. but if you take care of them (and I never do) they will last for several years. If you have pump problems there's $500. and a good cover is $1000. I've had my cover for about 7 years and it would still be good if the neighbors horse hadn't broken out of the pasture one night and stepped on it. My covr was advertised to hold an elephant, but I can state with all certainty, it will NOT support a horse. Anyway, any more questions, send me a PM.


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 25, 2010)

My folks have a pool.  For years, I've tried to talk 'em into filling that thing in with dirt.  I hate it.  When I was younger, I had to take care of it.  

Like Mackey mentioned, you have the initial chemical costs each year.  Then you have to keep chlorine in it and use a chemical shock several times over the summer.  In the summer, if it gets hot and rains a good bit, you have to run the pump a lot more to keep the algae out of the pool.  That runs your power bill up.  I can't remember what their power bill is, but it's been outrageous before.  

Ours is not concrete, it has a vinyl liner.  The liner has had to be replaced a few times which runs several thousand dollars I believe.  Pipes have broken before, gotta dig 'em up and fix 'em.  I think they have replaced the pump once.  I don't recall how much it was though.  We just buy cheap covers for the winter, but we replace them every other year.  Our pool cover does not let water through, so you have to pump it off all winter.  We have burned up quite a few submersible pumps.  

Eventually, the ground settled around the pool.  This made the concrete settle and crack, so we had to get the concrete around the pool repaired and resurfaced.  Our cleaning equipment has lasted a while, but when you do have to replace it, it's expensive.

When I was real young, our next door neighbors had a pool.  I've figured out that's the way to do it.  Let somebody else take care of it.


----------



## wilber85 (May 25, 2010)

Do I have the option of just not using it at all?  Will it hurt the pool?  I would rather just slap a cover on it and say forget it.  The house is awesome but the pool seems like more of a downside than a plus and I wish the pool didnt exist at all.


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 25, 2010)

You might be able to with a cement pool.  I believe the weight of the water helps a vinyl pool keeps its shape.  You can remove the pump and store it.  And you can plug the lines.  I don't think there would be a problem with filter not having water in it.

If you just put a cover on it, some dirt and water will get through.  So you will have to pump it out and clean it periodically.  You might be able to get away with that on a cement pool.

You're best bet is to call a pool store and ask them.   I'm no expert on it.


----------



## fatboy84 (May 25, 2010)

Is the pool a salt water pool?  If so, the maintenance is much simpler and much more cost effective than a chlorine system.

I probably average less than $200 a year on upkeep.

Also, with the fact you are renting and do not own the pool, I would not recommend shutting it down and ignoring it.  You may have a lot more costs when you decide to move out if damage occurs to the pool.  The owner could hold you liable for damages.


----------



## dawg2 (May 25, 2010)

fatboy84 said:


> Is the pool a salt water pool?  If so, the maintenance is much simpler and much more cost effective than a chlorine system.
> 
> I probably average less than $200 a year on upkeep.
> 
> Also, with the fact you are renting and do not own the pool, I would not recommend shutting it down and ignoring it.  You may have a lot more costs when you decide to move out if damage occurs to the pool.  The owner could hold you liable for damages.


Yep, the saltwater system is cheap.  All I do is add 40# bags of salt ($6 at Wal Mart or $5 at Sams) as needed.  I may go through 10-15 bags depending on rain.  All I do is empty the skimmer and run the vac occasionally.  Pump will cost you about $100 per month to run.  We enjoy it and would never consider filling it with dirt.  I have only had to balance the water a couple times and the cost was under $50.  Usually all I do is add salt.


----------



## wilber85 (May 25, 2010)

All of this sounds like a disaster waiting to happen.  Sucks because this house has a killer area for an archery range and a nice barn.


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 25, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Yep, the saltwater system is cheap.  All I do is add 40# bags of salt ($6 at Wal Mart or $5 at Sams) as needed.  I may go through 10-15 bags depending on rain.  All I do is empty the skimmer and run the vac occasionally.  Pump will cost you about $100 per month to run.  We enjoy it and would never consider filling it with dirt.  I have only had to balance the water a couple times and the cost was under $50.  Usually all I do is add salt.



I'm jealous.  I've heard those saltwater ones are a lot better.

At first I thought I'd like the vinyl liner cuz you could spend all day in it without tearing up your feet, but the vinyl just means more hassle.  It fades.  It stretches in spots and pulls away in other spots.  It gets holes in it and leaks.  You can't use those automatic vacuums.  We spent a lot of money on an automatic vac that was designed for vinyl pools.  It didn't work.  Kept getting hung up in 2 corners and ended up wearing out the liner in those corners.  We are back in the woods, so I had to vacuum it twice a week.

Glad yours isn't that kinda headache.  If it was one like that, it sounds like it might be worth the effort.


----------



## golffreak (May 26, 2010)

I have a regular chlorine pool and spend under $50 per month on chemicals. The key is buying it in the largest container you can to keep cost down. The pump can add up to 10% to my power bill, but I rarely run it 12 hours like they reccomend. I have found that 8-10 hours is plenty and it has not affected my water quality at all.


----------



## kevozz (May 26, 2010)

You could put in the lease agreement that the pool is to be drained and covered by the landlord or put in the lease that the owner must perform the upkeep of the pool.  Depends on how desperate they are to rent.


----------



## ccwonka (May 26, 2010)

Actualy, you want a real pool tip?  Drop the overpriced "pool" chemicals and use over the counter bleach and baking soda.  We put a large bottle of bleach in the pool twice a week, and use baking soda and borax to regulate the PH.  We don't spend $20 a month, much less a week on the pool.

As far as how much your pump will cost, it depends on how much you need to run it.  We have a DE pump that we only have to run about 4 hours a day.  With a traditional sand pump you'll have to run it more like 12 hours a day, and that'll cost $100+ a month.

If you're renting the house the owner should be dealing with things like liner replacement, cracks, pump failures, etc, so that shouldn't enter into it unless part of your deal is to do maintenance on the house while you are there . . . .

If you have kids, the pool is TOTALY worth the money.  Taking care of one today is nothing like it was when I was growing up . . . automated vacuums and better pumps, as well as a little internet research on alternative chemicals and I was actualy happy to have a pool (I grew up with one as well and HATED it because of the work involved).


----------



## Mackey (May 26, 2010)

If you take the pump and associated parts off and just leave the pool standing you will create a perfect breeding ground for moskitos, frogs and any other varmit that is attracted to water. Fire ants love pools. Don't forget the stagnant water that most surely will stink like you won't believe. Either use the pool or move somewhere else. If you just let the pool go you will not be happy at all EVEN with it covered.


----------



## DYI hunting (May 26, 2010)

Don't forget to add in the time involved.  It can eat up a good bit of time vacuuming, checking/balancing chemicals, adding water, etc.


----------



## Artmom (May 26, 2010)

Just moved into a house w/ a pool and I HAVE NO IDEA what the heck I am doing! Can understand the pH and chlorine balancing part and testing the water BUT am CLUELESS about what to do involving backwashing, so on and so forth, what valve to turn when...this is going to be a disaster for me - I just know it. Just don't understand the filtration/pump set up. When I use the "Creepy Crawler" vacuum, the homeowner turned a valve about 90 degrees one way but couldn't explain to me why or what purpoe this served. Now, I can't remember do I turn the filter off prior to this and then back on or what??? The obvious solution would be to hire someone for pool maintenance BUT that isn't my income bracket. Point to all this: MAKE CERTAIN someone shows you EXACTLY what to do if you ever buy a home w/ a pool. Every dang pump is different - Everyone I ask tells me something different and all say "don't worry...you'll figure it out". DOUBT IT - I'll likely destroy the pump/filtration system BEFORE I get it "figured out". I am so stressed over this I can't even sleep.


----------



## ccwonka (May 27, 2010)

Just to clarify in light of the PM's I've gotten - YES it is safe to dump Bleach in your pool.  Remember, it's CHLORINE bleach, just like CHLORINE tabs.  I don't want to promote any web sites specificaly, but google around for "grocery store pool care" or borax and pool, or things like that, and you'll find lots of web pages on the subject.

And this isn't just some crazy, random idea that will blow over, this is our third year maintaining the pool this way, and we've NEVER had an algea bloom, even in winter (we've both left it open and covered it for winter.  with the freezing this last winter and having to run the pump so much we finally gave in and covered it up!).


----------



## Milkman (May 27, 2010)

wilber85 said:


> I am looking at renting a house with a pool in the backyard.  I dont really care if it works but if I dont keep it up I heard the pumps go bad and it molds and stuff so I figure I wil have to keep it up.
> 
> About how much per year does it cost to keep the pool filled with water and clean?  The pool is an average size...probably 20x10 or so, maybe a little bigger.





Artmom said:


> Just moved into a house w/ a pool and I HAVE NO IDEA what the heck I am doing! Can understand the pH and chlorine balancing part and testing the water BUT am CLUELESS about what to do involving backwashing, so on and so forth, what valve to turn when...this is going to be a disaster for me - I just know it. Just don't understand the filtration/pump set up. When I use the "Creepy Crawler" vacuum, the homeowner turned a valve about 90 degrees one way but couldn't explain to me why or what purpoe this served. Now, I can't remember do I turn the filter off prior to this and then back on or what??? The obvious solution would be to hire someone for pool maintenance BUT that isn't my income bracket. Point to all this: MAKE CERTAIN someone shows you EXACTLY what to do if you ever buy a home w/ a pool. Every dang pump is different - Everyone I ask tells me something different and all say "don't worry...you'll figure it out". DOUBT IT - I'll likely destroy the pump/filtration system BEFORE I get it "figured out". I am so stressed over this I can't even sleep.



I had an above ground pool for many years, and now have an inground gunite pool. There are lots of different things and tricks about each type and varies according to the equipment you have. 

Bite the bullet for a few bucks and contact your local pool supply house. They have someone on staff or on call who goes out and teaches Pool maintenance 101 to folks like you.


----------



## wilber85 (May 27, 2010)

I have decided against the house.  I dont really care for the pool anyways so if it means extra work then forget it...unless I can fill it up with pond water and stock it with some nice bass


----------



## dawg2 (May 27, 2010)

DYI hunting said:


> Don't forget to add in the time involved.  It can eat up a good bit of time vacuuming, checking/balancing chemicals, adding water, etc.



I am telling you:  I don't do all that.  I run an auto vac and that takes care of the big stuff.  I don't balance the water because I use a salt system so there is no need to balance more than at the first of the year.  

The key:  DO NOT EVER PUT CHLORINE STABILIZER IN  A SALT POOL.  There is no need because you technically  "never"  lose your chlorine.  It is constantly being generated with the salt.  If you start adding stabilizer, then you get sucked into balancing the water.  Don't let the pool places fool you!!!  I have NEVER had a problem.


----------



## Son (May 28, 2010)

Too much in my opinion


----------



## westcobbdog (May 28, 2010)

be sure to understand who is responsible for chemicals and maintenance. you could ask the owner to purchase a 1 yr home warranty to cover the pool and mechanical systems like hvac and water htr. there is also a deductible with these coverages.


----------

